# Hamskea Archery Solutions new Easy Third Axis Level



## Archer970 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

that is a very nice setup!


----------



## Archer970 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I Have the hamskea archery solutions 3rd axis level and it works great! One of the best new tools on the Market for do it yourself bow techies! 3D shooters or bowhunters! Do youself a favor and get at least two!


----------



## Archer970 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DesertRat (Dec 18, 2002)

*Website update*

Checkout the website for the following updates:

1) Eastman's Bowhunting Journal writeup on the Easy Third Axis Level by South Cox
2) NFAA Archery magazine article on sight level by Tim Gillingham
3) Easy Third Axis Level instruction translated to espanol
4) Vegas picture with Chance Beaubouef and Jim Horn

www.hamskeaarchery.com

Stay tuned for an upcoming article in other periodicals.

-DR


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Picked up a couple at the vegas shoot best tool to hit the market in awhile!


----------



## Archer970 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DesertRat (Dec 18, 2002)

*Thanks..*



fastpassthrough said:


> Picked up a couple at the vegas shoot best tool to hit the market in awhile!


Thanks Richard, glad you like it.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*I bought TWO at Vegas*

These are the real deal...

2nd and 3rd Axis on pin and Sliders are a breeze

Great job Guys!

Tom


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

DesertRat said:


> Thanks Richard, glad you like it.


Sure do and will be getting another as soon as i get back!


----------



## BSLugnut (Dec 31, 2006)

It looks great but I am unsure where you would mount it on a Hoyt Katera? :noidea:

Has anyone tried this yet?


----------



## clemsongrad (Jan 18, 2009)

*need to order..*

Tried order off the website...user set up did not work... you guys have a phone number? Payment methods you take?

Need two shipped out tomorrow.... for Friday delivery. please email me at [email protected]



Archer970 said:


> Finally an accurate/affordable solution to sight leveling. Introducing the new *Easy Third Axis Level *from Hamskea Archery Solutions ..............
> 
> isit *hamskeaarchery.com* for details, *free online videos *on the use of the product and ordering.


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*mounting problem*

Can't find a place to mount it on my Hoyt Protec but did manage to mount it on my Hoyt Montega and dialed the Spot-Hogg in real nice and easy.


----------



## DesertRat (Dec 18, 2002)

*Check email....*



BSLugnut said:


> It looks great but I am unsure where you would mount it on a Hoyt Katera? :noidea:
> 
> Has anyone tried this yet?


Sent some photos of Level mounted to a Katera XL. Check your email

-DR


----------



## Carbon One (Nov 4, 2007)

*Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Price please:teeth:


----------



## DesertRat (Dec 18, 2002)

miss shooter said:


> Price please:teeth:


Please visit www.hamskeaarchery.com where you can purchase them and/or locate a dealer near you with our "dealer locator". If you have any questions shoot me a PM.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

I have been a long time bowhunter here out west, target archer and even worked in a pro shop for many years setting up and working on bows. 

A lot of people talk about setting up their 3rd axis but I don't think those people know how, understand the process and what happens when you actually draw the bow.

I knew about bow torque and 3rd axis but the little laser show in Vegas sold me. I never really had an EZ way to check and set the 3rd axis on my sights or figured it "wasn't that important". Well after talking to the boys at Hamskea and looking at some data things are starting to click. 

We all pick up little tidbits of knowledge in this sport over the years. This is a good one. Spring is here and most of us are either shooting outdoors or just starting. I tighthened on the EZ level and set my 3rd axis on my outdoor set up and was quiet suprised how far it was off compaired to the typical "static" test. I will feel a lot more confident in trusting my bubble on the field course this summer.

The new hunting rig will deffinatly be next.

Simple product, simple to use. If your shooting up or downhill you can't afford to not have one.


----------



## DesertRat (Dec 18, 2002)

*Recent testimonial*

Just wanted to thank Jim Horn for the following testimonial.

"I have been shooting competitive archery and hunting since I was 12 years old and as many archers will tell you, they spend money on equipment in order to buy points. In most cases it is not the equipment, but the archers form or lack of knowledge in the bow set up! Your Hamskea sight leveling system, along with the "third axis level," is a must for anyone who uses a sight on their bow! This is truly a piece of equipment that you can buy points with. I encourage anyone who has the opportunity to attend any of the seminars you provide on sight leveling because they will come away a more accurate shooter.

Jim Horn
Western Promotions"



Stay tuned for more testimonials from industry insiders and high profile tournament archer. You can review all testimonials on our website.


----------



## stinky1 (Feb 20, 2003)

Finally got to check both my Pearsons Z34s. Riser didn't twist at full draw. Pouch/bag for the level is kinda sad if you ask me. The threaded rod won't full fit inside. I'm worried about it falling out when traveling. I'm going to try to find a small hard case. don't really want to bend or mess up the level on this thing because it isn't well protected.


----------



## Archer970 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Archer970 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Archer970 (Jan 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

:bump:


----------



## gamekiller (Sep 1, 2013)

look here long video but wow very good http://youtu.be/IO_FpUCYEW0


----------

